# Arbor Snowboard Bindings 2016/2017



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

A few images and details about the upcoming bindings (a first) from our friends at Arbor. These will debut this coming Fall. There will be two models (Hemlock and Cypress) with two color ways each. Spec info to follow.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

...and some specs:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks a lot like Nitro bindings


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> A few images and details about the upcoming bindings (a first) from our friends at Arbor. These will debut this coming Fall. There will be two models (Hemlock and Cypress) with two color ways each. Spec info to follow.


Hmm, guess I'm gonna have to get both?

2 of my local mtns are Hemlock & Cypress:dry:


TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Designed by the same guy who helped JF with Now.

I've had some pretty good first hand experience on these. They're good. There will likely be a full review on angrysnowboarder this summer.


----------

